

Google's social network sees 37% jump in users - selmnoo
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/10/29/google-plus/3296017/

======
benologist
Because if you rate an android app you're a "google plus user"?

Because if you comment on youtube you're a "google plus user"?

Google+ doesn't really mean much more than "you use Google services", and
their growth is inherently untrustworthy when they're still (forcibly)
_transferring_ users rather than acquiring them.

------
robotcookies
I have some photos I had uploaded on Picasa a few years ago. I recently
noticed that these photos have each become posts on my G+ account. Apparently
they converted what was an album into a bunch of G+ posts. Now I have zero
confidence in anything google claims.

------
shenoybr
I wonder how many of these users are real users. From what I know I need a
google plus profile to review or rate Android apps or businesses on Google
Maps. I really think they just growth hacked this number.

------
jimeuxx
Trying to find a way to change my full name into a nickname on YouTube made me
a Google+ "user". I've also received Google+ recommendation e-mails without
ever willingly joining or participating in the service.

------
diorray
I think Google has expanded its team 37%

